# hello again



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hello again everyone.

i've been dormant for a while!

I am on the look out to anyone who i may have sold my hairless to in the past, Sarah, dom, fae, etc... Basically, has anyone still got any of these genetics running? If so i'm looking to get some of these genes back in my collection.

I'm still going with the reds in the meantime 

I will post in wanted too, but thought i'd say hi!
cheers guys x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm new to the forum so prob didn't get to say Hi the first time so, Hello and welcome back


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only got four left.In fact I've hardly bred any mice in the last 6 months and haven't been to a show since November.Most of my mice are hovering on the edge of extinction  Lack of time has forced me to cut down to a point that numbers may not recover from.If they do come back from the brink you can gladly have some.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome back 

Just a tip Dom and Fae have given up breeding and re-homed all there meeces


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Daisy

Nice to hear from you again and that you've still got some mice. I have answered your wanted post in the sale section


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Daisy, welcome back 

Sarah xxx


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks guys.

Sarah, i will take anything you got! and happily take any baldys and try my best to get them breeding too! (also still need to come and visit you and your frenchies!!)

is there anyone on here that may have bought hairless/semi hairless from dom and fae?
cheers x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have collected some of Caits young fuzzy does to boost numbers.A couple are surprisingly hairless so fingers crossed for a revival.Cait has kept some rather attractive woolly individuals all to her self :mrgreen: One of my two remaining does has produced but unfortunately there is only one doe in the litter :evil: and the litter is weak so I have had to cull down to four.One doe,three bucks,watch this space.They are dutch.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

thank hairless for Sarah!!!! phew, keep me posted  xx


----------

